# Looking for Military Veterans That Successfully Moved to Mexico



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am looking to connect with fellow military veterans that made a successful move to Mexico. Both my husband are Army veterans and we are planning to relocate to Mexico. The reason I am seeking out military veterans is because I am looking for some like-minded individuals that have gone through the process. Of course I welcome ANYONE who is willing to become acquainted and provide information/advice on the relocation process. Thank you in advance.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

BJGordon said:


> The reason I am seeking out military veterans is because I am looking for some like-minded individuals that have gone through the process.


What type of process would be different for a military veteran that a non-veteran would experience? Are you seeking information of health benefits?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Veteran or Retired Vet ..... any pension can be deposited to your US bank. You access the money with an ATM or bank transfers 

I'm a Vietnam Vet and not proud of it


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> What type of process would be different for a military veteran that a non-veteran would experience? Are you seeking information of health benefits?


It's not about process...it's about perspective  The process would be the same.


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

sparks said:


> Veteran or Retired Vet ..... any pension can be deposited to your US bank. You access the money with an ATM or bank transfers
> 
> I'm a Vietnam Vet and not proud of it


Sparks, thank you for the info...my request wasn't about pension or money. It was more about perspective and community. Vets like to stick together in my experience and our twisted sense of humor can be a turn-off for many civilians. I can only imagine what you went through in Vietnam and since your return and from one vet to another, I want to say I am truly sorry for the lack of welcome you received when you returned. Although you say you are not proud of your military service, THANK YOU...and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Grin ..... I wasn't looking for a welcome. I was an active Anti-War protestor 

There is a VFW Hall in Chapala


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of vets in the Lake Chapala area but it is not near a beach..


----------



## LoveBeingFree (Apr 27, 2017)

sparks said:


> Grin ..... I wasn't looking for a welcome. I was an active Anti-War protestor
> 
> There is a VFW Hall in Chapala


 Regardless of whether you agreed with the war or not! You did not deserve the treatment you got. I am sure you didn't personally volunteer to go over there. If that were the case, it would have been different. Most Vietnam Vets were drafted and had no choice...you made sacrifices that most people these days can't comprehend.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

There are lots of vets living in Tijuana, although many don't consider it _really_ Mexico. Not a bad deal though with housing costs, while expensive by Mexican standards, still being less than a fourth of NOB, little immigration or vehicle paperwork to deal with, and access to whatever a veteran might need from the extensive VA services in San Diego only a trolley ride away.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

American Legion Acapulco:
American Legion American Legion Post #4: CONTACT US


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

BJGordon said:


> Regardless of whether you agreed with the war or not! You did not deserve the treatment you got. I am sure you didn't personally volunteer to go over there. If that were the case, it would have been different. Most Vietnam Vets were drafted and had no choice...you made sacrifices that most people these days can't comprehend.


I was another anti-war protester who was drafted and spent a year in Vietnam.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

A frequent poster, RVGringo, can probably provide lots of input here. 

The main problem seems to be about having the medical facilities provided by the VA not available in Mexico (according to what I've heard.) This may explain why Tijuana is a popular option because of its proximity to San Diego.

In the Lake Chapala area, there is a very active Veterans group.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The veterans group in Chapala is an American Legion, Post #7, on Morelos & Guerrero.
Being a veteran had nothing to do with our choice to live in Chapala, but age and infirmity finally led us to return north of the border (NoB) so that I could use the VA Hospital, and my wife could use Medicare. Frankly, the medical care in Chapala and Guadalajara was superior, but it was getting expensive and we had been continuing to pay our Part B every month.


----------



## TwoBlackfoot (Jul 31, 2016)

I retired from the Army about 5 years ago. Post-Army I worked as a government contractor, but sitting in a cubicle got old after awhile and decided to make the move to Mexico. During my last tour in Afghanistan, this is something I day-dreamed about doing, and I finally made it happen. After being here for a little over a year, I'm glad with the decision I made. I haven't had to use Tricare, and I'll probably pull the plug on that later this year. With two retirement incomes, you will do very well.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

LoveBeingFree said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am looking to connect with fellow military veterans that made a successful move to Mexico. Both my husband are Army veterans and we are planning to relocate to Mexico. The reason I am seeking out military veterans is because I am looking for some like-minded individuals that have gone through the process. Of course I welcome ANYONE who is willing to become acquainted and provide information/advice on the relocation process. Thank you in advance.


I know there is a VFW post in Lake Chapala, if you are looking to move where there are other Vets.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

wkelley said:


> I know there is a VFW post in Lake Chapala, if you are looking to move where there are other Vets.


No VFW that I know of in Chapala. Scroll back to post #13 in this thread.
It is an American Legion, Post #7, and is quite active, located on Morelos y Guerrero.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

sparks said:


> Veteran or Retired Vet ..... any pension can be deposited to your US bank. You access the money with an ATM or bank transfers
> 
> I'm a Vietnam Vet and not proud of it


Read "Dereliction of Duty," by current National Security Advisor McMaster. Hr got ahold of recently declassified material for his book, tape recording of LBJ and McNamara taking the country into that war secretly, even hiding it from Congress. Most Joint Chiefs went along though LBJ made clear he didn't want to win the war. One Marine Commandant went along because LBJ agreed to triple size of Marines, others to keep or get their jobs or reappointment for another term. Others guys with spines of jelly LBJ bullied.

Their part: don't tell Congress, sit alongside McNamara's wonder kids at Congressional hearings, keep mouths shut or nod if asked if they were in agreement.

LBJ thought "we needed a little American blood" in the game so North Vietnamese would sit down at table.

Page after page of verbatim transcripts of LBJ's secret meetings. So horribly cynical, dangerous to read with high blood pressure problems.

It's thankfully become required reading at West Point. So, don't feel bad. You were just needed cannon fodder.


----------



## wkelley (Mar 13, 2016)

LoveBeingFree said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am looking to connect with fellow military veterans that made a successful move to Mexico. Both my husband are Army veterans and we are planning to relocate to Mexico. The reason I am seeking out military veterans is because I am looking for some like-minded individuals that have gone through the process. Of course I welcome ANYONE who is willing to become acquainted and provide information/advice on the relocation process. Thank you in advance.


I'm soon to be a vet and also considering moving to Mexico. We are looking at Queretaro in Central Mexico. No VA Hospitals in Mexico but Tricare Overseas via International SOS is available. However, medical care is pretty cheap and pretty high quality. As was posted, there is an American Legion in Chapala. I think at any of the major expat hubs you would be able to find other vets. I'd encourage you to do some reading. Amazon has lots of books on retiring in Mexico. There are some good forums such as this one and the [cut]. This forum is better moderated and not as much trolling. Check out "2 Expats Blogging from South of the Border' about retired sheriffs deputy Paul Kurzweil's experiences on the Maya Riviera as an expat. The DoD will ship your household goods to Mexico if you haven't used your last move yet. All you would have to cover is the customs related charges.

Best of luck!


----------



## G.I.Joe76 (Jul 16, 2021)

LoveBeingFree said:


> Sparks, thank you for the info...my request wasn't about pension or money. It was more about perspective and community. Vets like to stick together in my experience and our twisted sense of humor can be a turn-off for many civilians. I can only imagine what you went through in Vietnam and since your return and from one vet to another, I want to say I am truly sorry for the lack of welcome you received when you returned. Although you say you are not proud of your military service, THANK YOU...and I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


I'm with you on this one, you did your duty, and should be proud of it, unless you dishonored the uniform by doing things outside the law because just because we are at war, does not mean we can do what we want and kill at will if that is the case I do feel for you but other than that you should be proud to your service to our country, and from one veteran to another, thanks for your service.


sparks said:


> Grin ..... I wasn't looking for a welcome. I was an active Anti-War protestor
> 
> There is a VFW Hall in Chapala


That still does not change things, you had more right to be a protester because you had first-hand knowledge of the war, so whatever the case you should be proud of yourself as you did contribute to bringing about peace in our time.


----------



## G.I.Joe76 (Jul 16, 2021)

LoveBeingFree said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am looking to connect with fellow military veterans that made a successful move to Mexico. Both my husband are Army veterans and we are planning to relocate to Mexico. The reason I am seeking out military veterans is because I am looking for some like-minded individuals that have gone through the process. Of course I welcome ANYONE who is willing to become acquainted and provide information/advice on the relocation process. Thank you in advance.


I am a veteran of the United States Armed forces and did not relocate voluntarily to Mexcio, I was deported, even though I hold dearly an honorable discharge, I was deported but if there is anything I can do for you do not hesitate to contact me at [email protected].


----------

